
Ask HN: I have been sued by a patent troll what do I do? - joelx
I run a website development company and have been sued by a patent troll in the Eastern District Court of Texas for supposedly violating a patent on building websites using online software. What do I do next?
======
deanfranks
Get a good lawyer, even if you only pay for a couple of hours. There are
things you can do immediately (depending on whether you received a letter or
they actually filed a suit) that may make them go away.

I was party to one of these a couple of years ago and if we had received good
legal advice early it would have been much less expensive in the long run.

------
dsr_
You either commit to fighting, or you capitulate.

If you fight, it will be expensive, but you will likely win, and establish a
precedent that's good for the whole world.

If you capitulate, it will be expensive.

